# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Balmain Menswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - January 23, 2016 (x2)



## brian69 (24 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup: für Ale at work!


----------



## ass20 (24 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Alessandra


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2016)

Toll schaut sie aus.


----------



## stuftuf (2 Feb. 2016)

was für eine Traumfrau!


----------



## david66 (6 Feb. 2016)

thanks for alessandra


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

balmain is the best


----------

